# MN crows



## Pfeiferada

Had my most successful crow hunt ever yesterday, shot 9 by myself from two different sets. Put decoys high into the trees for the first time, and that seemed to help a lot. Didn't bring enough shells along, and then got called into work at 10, so I guess i didn't hunt for that long.

Sorry, no pics. Going again in the morning. Will get some pics then.


----------



## corvid

good shooting there, my biggest bag of crows is about 20, only way to shoot them where i shoot is from a hide with decoys, must be nice to run and gun like they do in the USA.


----------



## blhunter3

Sounds like a good hunt. Everytime I tried crow hunting a fox would show up.


----------



## Pfeiferada

got 3 more yesterday morning with my roommate. Horrible shooting. Should have had another 6 more. Sorry, didn't get any pics.


----------



## Pfeiferada

got 7 this morning. here is a pic of 4 of them with me and my 12 year old pup Missy. 7 gives me a total of 20 so far this spring in 4 hunts.


----------



## blhunter3

Keep killin 'em.


----------



## steve0221

Nice job. There has been alot of crows showing up in my area. They're really coming to the call nice, I got a one yesterday and three this morning. Helps pass the time and touch up on the shooting skills while waiting for the snows to head north.


----------



## Pfeiferada

Had our best day ever today, 14 crows. We dropped 6 with our first 6 shots, but then our shooting went back to its normal level. That makes 34 for the month. Will be out next Sunday again.


----------



## corvid

you are certainly getting a few good shooting, are you still decoying them in or do you run and gun somtimes.? can i ask do you use a owl or electonic callers in your set up.


----------



## blhunter3

Wow, your having great luck hunting them.


----------



## Pfeiferada

I only use 5 crows decoys, which i hang high up in trees, and i do have an owl, but I"m not really sure how much that helps as I've only used it on 50% of my hunts. I use crow sounds out of my electronic caller.

I'm not sure exactly what you mean by running and gunning. I don't do much scouting, but I always put up my decoys, but may only hunt a spot for 30 min to a couple hours depending on the number of crows in the area.


----------



## Pfeiferada

Had our final hunt on Sunday for the march season and got 5. Fun time with good friends. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## Pfeiferada

Crow Killer 3 and Crow Killer 1










Crow Killer 3 retrieving a decoy that got stuck up in a tree










Crow Killer 3










Turkeys that hang around work


----------



## blhunter3

Those are some great pictures.


----------

